
Looking to make a new group of friends in your neighborhood? - baron816
https://www.gokrewe.com/get_started
======
baron816
Hi HN, I'm starting a company, Krewe, to help people make a new group of
friends right in their neighborhood that they could potentially see every day,
even when they're busy. It places you into a group of five of your peers (so
it's comfortable meeting up at first), all who live within a mile of you (so
it's convenient to meet up often and become great friends).

Having close friends you can see all the time is the secret to happiness. I
hope a few of you will take ~20 seconds to sign up, because I know you all
will love it.

------
analognoise
I was looking for 6 people to stalk locally, this is such a timesaver.

